# Getting a new buck



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so excited to be adding this guy to my herd. Here is a link to his page at the farm he is at right now.

http://www.olsonacres.com/Spot%20page.htm

what do yall think?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh he is handsom. All those spots just make his eyes all the more brighter. Congratulations!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

He is realy cute. He has a really nice long back. Congratulations. When do you get him?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I will be getting him after the Holidays. He has everything I have been looking for in a buck. Spots, great milk genetics and blue eyes to boot. I can't wait. :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

will you be breeding with him this year?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I plan on using him this spring on all of my last year doelings that will be turning a year old then.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

He is very handsome. Congrats!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, Theresa..he is a looker! And those lines are awesome with the milk genetics...BE are the icing on such a "gorgeous" cake! Congratulations!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

he is absolutely gorgeous.. im so happy for you!


----------

